# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  -This forum is SLOW-

## Rusty_Needles

I don't know if you know this already.

I use a high-speed broadband cable and it takes me a good while to get around this site. The pages load VERY slowly.

Perhaps your current bandwidth can't handle the traffic of this site....?

----------


## angelxterminator

> I don't know if you know this already.
> 
> I use a high-speed broadband cable and it takes me a good while to get around this site. The pages load VERY slowly.
> 
> Perhaps your current bandwidth can't handle the traffic of this site....?


WRONG. I'm on a company network now that uses fiber optic t3 for up and satellite for down. My bandwidth right now is about 1 gig per second, and this page has no problem loading for me. Its YOUR bandwidth/computer bro, not the site!

----------


## Jantzen4k

im on 56k dialup and the pages are fine loading

----------


## Big Poppa Pump

I use comcast high speed cable and mine works perfect

----------


## system admin

We pay for more bandwith than we will ever use. I think what may be happeing is that your computer may be reloading the new Banner we have up. It is making my old computer do the same thing.

Bc

----------


## Rusty_Needles

The reason why I say this is because on other sites/forums, the pages load super-fast - and when I came to this site, it was the exact opposite.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aboot

But what's the reason why you say this?

----------


## Thrashenstein

Yeah its pretty slow for my ol' compaq "p.o.s." But than again so is everything else to with my dial-up service and my out dated computer. But the slowest by far, and I dont think its just my equipment is direct tv's website, now thats slooooooooooow.

Later

-----------------------------------

...and strength is all you gotta know!

----------


## Bryan2

I noticed ever since the new banner it takes a considerably longer length of time to load then before

----------


## Rusty_Needles

Actually, my computer is relatively new....so I don't see what the problem is.

----------


## brian11

> Actually, my computer is relatively new....so I don't see what the problem is.


I think the problem is that you use rusty needles. Site is fine, dont be so presumptuous.

----------


## SwoleCat

> I don't know if you know this already.
> 
> I use a high-speed broadband cable and it takes me a good while to get around this site. The pages load VERY slowly.
> 
> Perhaps your current bandwidth can't handle the traffic of this site....?


Site is fine and has been, contact your ISP.

~SC~

----------


## Rusty_Needles

> I think the problem is that you use rusty needles. Site is fine, dont be so presumptuous.


If your say that I'm being presumptuous, then why do you presume that I presume that I am presuming that everybody on this site is presuming this site is slow? So why do you presume that I am being presumptuous?

----------


## SwoleCat

Presume your (__!__) to the store for a quicker CPU.  :LOL: 

~SC~

----------


## angelxterminator

> Presume your (__!__) to the store for a quicker CPU. 
> 
> ~SC~


hahahaha, that english major always comes to good use eh?
 :LOL:

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

Im on a 14.4 dial up modem with 9600bps and the pages load liquidy quick for me.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RUI-Products

your computer won't keep reloading the banner on every page...once it's loaded it's there.

----------


## angelxterminator

> Im on a 14.4 dial up modem with 9600bps and the pages load liquidy quick for me.


that was a joke right? i haven't seen one of those 14.4baud's in forever...

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

LOL... believe it I used to own one of them back when AOL first came out and didn't even have a million members.


> that was a joke right? i haven't seen one of those 14.4baud's in forever...

----------

